
Most(ly dead) Influential Programming Languages - BerislavLopac
https://www.hillelwayne.com/post/influential-dead-languages/
======
Tomte
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22690229](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22690229)

